# Moving to NY from UK



## mrbulgarin (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Little introduction, I'm a Freelance graphic designer (B.A Hons, Foundation Degree, BTEC Diploma), and with various ties in internet marketing, I'm a proxy designer and I'm wangling my job to be do'able anywhere around the world, which would fit in well with my current aspirations.

I've always loved NYC and would love to visit there, of course I will hopefully take a vacation there to experience it, but I reccon a few days will make me want more, and it'll be sad to leave.

I've just finished my B.A Hons course, so I am only freelancing, I have no ties, no nothing, I want to do this young. I'm still living at home so I'd rather get setup elsewhere, rather in the UK first, then have to worry about moving furniture and such, I'm a free spirit at the moment.

I've done some reading on visas and such, and was wondering how hard it would be to possibly get an apartment for a few months (year?), to soak up being a new yorker, but without being an official citizen? That way I could come and go if I so please, and if I liked it during my time, would that make it easier to become a citizen as i've spent time there? No doubt it's not as simple, but that's what i'd love to do. Rather than just be a holiday guy, I'd love to just up sticks, find an apartment and sort it out from there.


What's standing in the way of this 'goal'? Anything I should read into?

Thanks


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

What's standing in the way? Oh, what till fatbrit gets on here to tell, probably just 10 or 20 things (the man knows his stuff). You wanna live in NYC but have never been there? That's interesting. First of all, it is "CRAZY EXPENSIVE". You can't find a decent, clean, cheap hotel for under $200.00 a night (I can find much better in Paris - a much nicer city - for half of that). NYC is generally rude and dirty and OVER priced. Used to love it in the 80's till they turned it into a weird sort of Disneyland. Damn shame..... Zoom


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mrbulgarin said:


> What's standing in the way of this 'goal'? Anything I should read into?


You've missed out that pesky fact that you have no immigration status to live and work here. You cannot work on a VWP entry, and are limited to 90 days. Doesn't seem much of a plan to me, I'm afraid.

BTW, I did exactly what you are planning to do when I was the same age. Had no idea about visas and stuff and just moved into randomly chosen countries, set up shop, and muddled through the paperwork as I went. But I don't see it working in the US in the post-9/11 era.


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> You've missed out that pesky fact that you have no immigration status to live and work here. You cannot work on a VWP entry, and are limited to 90 days. Doesn't seem much of a plan to me, I'm afraid.
> 
> BTW, I did exactly what you are planning to do when I was the same age. Had no idea about visas and stuff and just moved into randomly chosen countries, set up shop, and muddled through the paperwork as I went. But I don't see it working in the US in the post-9/11 era.


100% correct. The OP has absolutely no clue about the reality facing him/her. The OP's education won't get a visa, and they have no work experience, so that won't help either. You cannot work in the US without authorization, so you cannot simply "move" here and set up shop. Simply spending "some time" here won't get you residency or a visa. Sorry.


----------



## pvp64 (Nov 28, 2009)

Zoom said:


> What's standing in the way? Oh, what till fatbrit gets on here to tell, probably just 10 or 20 things (the man knows his stuff). You wanna live in NYC but have never been there? That's interesting. First of all, it is "CRAZY EXPENSIVE". You can't find a decent, clean, cheap hotel for under $200.00 a night (I can find much better in Paris - a much nicer city - for half of that). NYC is generally rude and dirty and OVER priced. Used to love it in the 80's till they turned it into a weird sort of Disneyland. Damn shame..... Zoom


Don't listen to this person, their is one in every bunch! NYC is in no way rude and dirty, over priced? been to London or Tokyo lately? Like any large metropolitan city, its busy with people who are rushing about trying to live their lives, you will always find someone who takes the time to help with directions, holds a door open for you or recommend a good place to grab a bite. Sounds like this guy went there with some type of pre-conceived attitude, if your looking for it, you will usually find it. I have traveled extensively and found that if you act decent, most others no matter where there from will respond in kind, yes even NYC. Oh and BTW google NYC hotel rooms for under $200, you will find many to choose from!


----------



## bhanusa23 (Dec 6, 2009)

I did exactly what you are planning to do when I was the same age.I've always loved NYC and would love to visit there, of course I will hopefully take a vacation there to experience it, but I reccon a few days will make me want more, and it'll be sad to leave.thanks for post,mt best regards with you...
------
bhanusa23
-----


----------

